# My GSD Long/Double Coat is matted severely.



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi all,
I am new over here. I have a 5yr old double coat GSD whose hair is matted severely. It is very hard to brush it out as it hurts the dog. I brought the dog hair trimmer and tried to trim it with the highest clip as possible, but the trimmer gets struck at the matted parts. I am planning to shave it because it is getting very hard to groom him & facing other problems associated with it. When I researched online they say it is a strict NO-NO! to shave the GSD, shaving can lead to health issues/skin issues, etc. I am now confused whether to shave my GSD or not!. It would be really helpful any of the owners here would shed some light on it like did the hair grow normally after shaving? did the dog face any kind of health/skin issue due to shaving? etc.
ps: We have harsh summers which sometimes can goto up to 33*C-42*C, moderate/low rainy & winter seasons.


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

Please, anyone? Help needed!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Do you have a groomer that you can go to?

You will get more responses soon. Most of the members are located in the US and our day is just starting. It was very early in the morning here when you posted.


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

Oops my Bad David, Forgot about the timezones, We don't have professional groomers over here & due to covid, the one who is like 200miles away are also closed. I tried brushing him but it is very painful for him & the trimmer with Clip attached struck between the matting aswell.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I know how painful mats can be. Not a dog but Our 20 yr old cat became very matted. We didn’t want to put her through a shave trauma so I took a very small scissors and started clipping each one off separately. At first she didn’t like it be once she realized the relief it gave she just layed still. It took a couple days to get it all but in the long run it was worth it. 

Also, I know how this portrays her care but honestly, she is cared for and never again do I ignore her need for brushing.

Try starting with a smaller Matt. Clip it in short clips nearer to the skin but carefully. I found that once part of the mat was released, the rest came off a little bit easier.

I think it would be worth a try just for the sake of saving as much nontangled fur as possible.

There is also detangler that you might be able to get but I don’t know how well they work. Also, while waiting for other responses, you can use the search function at the top to view past threads about it.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

That guard over your clipper blade will not go through a matted coat. It has to be brushed out, tangle free, for it to go through the coat.


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

Heartandsoul said:


> I know how painful mats can be. Not a dog but Our 20 yr old cat became very matted. We didn’t want to put her through a shave trauma so I took a very small scissors and started clipping each one off separately. At first she didn’t like it be once she realized the relief it gave she just layed still. It took a couple days to get it all but in the long run it was worth it.
> 
> Also, I know how this portrays her care but honestly, she is cared for and never again do I ignore her need for brushing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response,
I have went over all the discussions over this on this website about 3 to 4hrs but none of them answered my questions clearly., Researched on Internet but all in vain, I thought it is better to get the opinion of the guys who has done the shaving before due to Matting or solved this issue all together without the shaving trauma


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Heartandsoul has good advice. Also brushing along with a grooming spray or detangler/conditioner is easier than brushing a dry coat.


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

dogfaeries said:


> That guard over your clipper blade will not go through a matted coat. It has to be brushed out, tangle free, for it to go through the coat.


To actually detangle we have to dematt him, but demat him it pull the hair off of his skin & it breaks my heart when he undergoes the pain


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

dogfaeries said:


> Heartandsoul has good advice. Also brushing along with a grooming spray or detangler/conditioner is easier than brushing a dry coat.


Goood Idea, will take this into a consideration 🙂


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

vindan said:


> To actually detangle we have to dematt him, but demat him it pull the hair off of his skin & it breaks my heart when he undergoes the pain


Can you just take your clippers, without the guard, and cut out the mats, or is the dog too matted all over?


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

dogfaeries said:


> Can you just take your clippers, without the guard, and cut out the mats, or is the dog too matted all over?


The dog is heavily matted near thighs, neck & belly. Cutting then through clippers just stops clipper all together.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

If it’s that bad, I would work on the neck area first. The neck area is less sensative and will help him get accustomed to what you are doing. I would use fingers and scissors first. Sometimes if you can take hold of a mat without pulling and just cut the top half, you can partially detangle the rest with your fingers. 

Also I’m not a groomer but dogfaeries is


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

Heartandsoul said:


> If it’s that bad, I would work on the neck area first. The neck area is less sensative and will help him get accustomed to what you are doing. I would use fingers and scissors first. Sometimes if you can take hold of a mat without pulling and just cut the top half, you can partially detangle the rest with your fingers.
> 
> Also I’m not a groomer but dogfaeries is


👍 Will try this.

@dogfaeries need your opinion. Is it bad to shave GSD with these matted conditions? If it is bad I would be really grateful if any tips are shared on how to deal with this easily.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

2 second Google search






Why You Can't Shave All Dog Breeds - Nashville TN - Five Points Animal


You may think shaving your dog is good for summer, but for some breeds it's hazardous! Call 5 Points Animal Hospital of Nashville TN at 615-750-2377 today!



5pointsanimalhospital.net













How to Groom a German Shepherd for Summer • German Shepherd Corner


Shaving your GSD will ruin their coat for life! But summer is so hot! I hear you say. Here's how to groom a German Shepherd for summer the healthy way.




germanshepherdcorner.com




.


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

WNGD said:


> 2 second Google search
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@WNGD , Thanks for the response,
Yes I have read them & even watched some of the YouTube videos. I do know that Shaving is bad, I am not prepping him for Summer nor Want to get rid of them because of shedding, My question is, Is shaving the GSD good if he has huge Matting problematic which left untreated can lead to skin diseases in future, wanted to get opinion of guys who went through this issue and resolved them without hurdles on their way


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I dematted a relative's double coated long haired collie.His entire chest,belly,and thighs were matted badly. Just like Heartandsoul said I used scissors very very carefully to cut off the matts, sometimes the ones next to the skin I could only cut in half. The next day I used a comb and detangler for human hair. He looked pretty strange until he went through a shedding cycle,but his fur did all grow back. And she made darn sure to brush him underneath every day from then on instead of just the top half.

Another idea is for a vet to sedate him and shave him like they would if he needed surgery.


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

dogma13 said:


> I dematted a relative's double coated long haired collie.His entire chest,belly,and thighs were matted badly. Just like Heartandsoul said I used scissors very very carefully to cut off the matts, sometimes the ones next to the skin I could only cut in half. The next day I used a comb and detangler for human hair. He looked pretty strange until he went through a shedding cycle,but his fur did all grow back. And she made darn sure to brush him underneath every day from then on instead of just the top half.
> 
> Another idea is for a vet to sedate him and shave him like they would if he needed surgery.


 @Dogma, Shaving is okay for GSD? Will this have some adverse effects on dog's health? 
How he appeals to the human eye is the least I care about, I want him to be Happy, if shaving is less painfull for him & doesot affected his health as discussed over here on forum, I would prefer shaving,
Else I would go try deshedding, if the answer is deshedding then any pro tips on how to keep this easy for the dog & myself as well.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a Persian cat that occasionally will mat up her belly when she grooms. I use a letter opener to remove the mats. Seriously. They have a plastic guide that I can slip next to her skin and it protects her completely from the razor that I then use to remove the mat. They're great. Letter Opener


----------



## ZeldaR (Nov 11, 2019)

you can try a matt splitter to try and remove the worst matts, but it may be more humane to just have him shaved. It may affect the coat quality that comes back, but will not hurt him health wise.


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

ZeldaR said:


> you can try a matt splitter to try and remove the worst matts, but it may be more humane to just have him shaved. It may affect the coat quality that comes back, but will not hurt him health wise.


As I said above, how he looks is the least I care, if the shaving doesnot injure him& is humane way then I think it is best to get him shaved,
I hear lot of bad opinions on shaving this where I am frightened


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Shaving is not ideal but leaving your dog matted will certainly lead to skin/health issues. Sometimes you need to shave to “start over”..... 

That said, i would try and exhaust all the other suggestions given before shaving him completely.


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

Fodder said:


> Shaving is not ideal but leaving your dog matted will certainly lead to skin/health issues. Sometimes you need to shave to “start over”.....
> 
> That said, i would try and exhaust all the other suggestions given before shaving him completely.


Yeah, I was thinking same, I have pretty much tried all the above but not helping much instead it is making him stressed & painful sometimes. Does shaving is as dangerous as said on internet like hair not growing back, heat strokes etc. I want to know the warning & tackle them.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

the hair will grow back..
but yes, you will need to protect and regulate his temperature until it does. from both heat and cold. 
what is the temperature where you are now and for the next couple months?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

In this case it's possible that the matting could become a much bigger problem if fleas make a home inside those matte,skin infections will become a problem when dirt,moisture, and bacteria become trapped. If you aren't able to groom him yourself then eventually a vet will have to shave him anyway in order to treat him for medical reasons.
Dogs are shaved every day for surgeries,stitching up wounds, etc.The fur grows back. What you've read about never shaving a GSD is regarding shaving them down in hot weather like a poodle(for example).

It might take a few days,but you could do it yourself the way others have described- slowly and carefully. If you're not comfortable doing it yourself go to a vet.


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

@Fodder It will be on average of 27c for next 2-3months, it is kinda end of rainy season over here, We don't have hard winters at all it will probably be around 25-35c at tops.
But summers ie, in April it may peak upto 37-45c


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

dogma13 said:


> In this case it's possible that the matting could become a much bigger problem if fleas make a home inside those matte,skin infections will become a problem when dirt,moisture, and bacteria become trapped. If you aren't able to groom him yourself then eventually a vet will have to shave him anyway in order to treat him for medical reasons.
> Dogs are shaved every day for surgeries,stitching up wounds, etc.The fur grows back. What you've read about never shaving a GSD is regarding shaving them down in hot weather like a poodle(for example).
> 
> It might take a few days,but you could do it yourself the way others have described- slowly and carefully. If you're not comfortable doing it yourself go to a vet.


So it is better to shave him with these conditions? Is there any cautions I need to look for while trimming his hair using trimmer?
Sorry I am asking lot of questions here, this first time I am doing. I am really grateful for all the help I am getting over here 😊


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I don’t know what kind of clipper blades you have, but please don’t use one that is surgical short. You just need a blade that you can get UNDER the mats. A blade will not go THROUGH a mat. There are many videos on YouTube of double coated dogs being shaved, you might take a look at those if you are going to attempt it yourself.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What Dogfaeries said ^^^.If you use clippers you could also use a comb under the matt between it and the skin,then clip the part on top of the comb.


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

dogma13 said:


> What Dogfaeries said ^^^.If you use clippers you could also use a comb under the matt between it and the skin, then clip the part on top of the comb.


That's really a brilliant idea. Thanks for the tips @dogma13 & @dogfaeries.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

One way or another, those mats have to come off. 

I ran a kennel for a number of years, and had a groomer on staff. There were many times when dogs HAD to be shaved right down to the skin due to mats. Often, the hair grew out again without any problems. Sometimes the undercoat will grow out faster than the top coat, spoiling both the appearance and the insulation value of the coat, that is why it's not recommended to shave double coated dogs in summer. Studies have shown the top coat does help keep the dog cooler in summer, so shaving actually makes the dog hotter.

Once the mats are dealt with, get yourself a decent rake for the coat, and make sure you get right down to the skin when brushing, to prevent the mats from forming again. The one I used looks like this: FURminator Grooming Rake, Updated Model: Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

Sunsilver said:


> One way or another, those mats have to come off.
> 
> I ran a kennel for a number of years, and had a groomer on staff. There were many times when dogs HAD to be shaved right down to the skin due to mats. Often, the hair grew out again without any problems. Sometimes the undercoat will grow out faster than the top coat, spoiling both the appearance and the insulation value of the coat, that is why it's not recommended to shave double coated dogs in summer. Studies have shown the top coat does help keep the dog cooler in summer, so shaving actually makes the dog hotter.
> 
> Once the mats are dealt with, get yourself a decent rake for the coat, and make sure you get right down to the skin when brushing, to prevent the mats from forming again. The one I used looks like this: FURminator Grooming Rake, Updated Model: Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies


Thanks @Sunsilver, this info was much needed. Is there anyway that we can avoid the undercoat growing faster than top layer? Even if it grows how to deal with it?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

vindan said:


> Thanks @Sunsilver, this info was much needed. Is there anyway that we can avoid the undercoat growing faster than top layer? Even if it grows how to deal with it?


Nope, there is no way to control it.

I had 2 golden retrievers that came in every year to be shaved. They were farm dogs, and the long coats accumulated burs and dirt, which is why the owner had them shaved. The younger one's coat grew back just fine, and it had a nice full coat by spring. The older one's coat was a bit patchy, but that's to be expected - age affects the way a dog's coat grows. My 13 year old takes forever to shed her coat, while my young dog is done in a couple of weeks.


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

Sunsilver said:


> Nope, there is no way to control it.
> 
> I had 2 golden retrievers that came in every year to be shaved. They were farm dogs, and the long coats accumulated burs and dirt, which is why the owner had them shaved. The younger one's coat grew back just fine, and it had a nice full coat by spring. The older one's coat was a bit patchy, but that's to be expected - age affects the way a dog's coat grows. My 13 year old takes forever to shed her coat, while my young dog is done in a couple of weeks.


My dog is around 5years old, should we shave them again if they get the patchy coat? Is patchy coat bad for dogs health or it is just bad look of the dog ? If it is just looks I don't mind my dog looking funny I love him anyways. If it is health hazard I need to think twice to get to the conclusion


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I guess I can't picture how bad the matting is. I would never shave a GSD


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

I would NOT shave the dog. Scissors will work and you'll still have a 1/2 to 1 inch of hair length left. Good sharp hair cutting scissors will work. Chances are the mats are not all the way down to the skin so you should be able to accomplish dematting with just good sharp scissors.
Yes he will look bad for some months but if you keep up his grooming and brush and detangle every few days he should be OK.


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

WNGD said:


> I guess I can't picture how bad the matting is. I would never shave a GSD


To give a rough idea about the matting,
I can't see his skin by splitting his hair just with hands, under his neck it just feels like fur ball, same near hind thighs, belly & near ears


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

Orphan Heidi said:


> I would NOT shave the dog. Scissors will work and you'll still have a 1/2 to 1 inch of hair length left. Good sharp hair cutting scissors will work. Chances are the mats are not all the way down to the skin so you should be able to accomplish dematting with just good sharp scissors.
> Yes he will look bad for some months but if you keep up his grooming and brush and detangle every few days he should be OK.


His undercoat is matted as well, i tried with scissors & cut the half inch & tried to comb his hair, but could not, the tangling starts from the skin


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

vindan said:


> His undercoat is matted as well, i tried with scissors & cut the half inch & tried to comb his hair, but could not, the tangling starts from the skin


I think you misunderstood what I was trying to say. Grab a mat and pull it gently away from the dog's skin. There should be a place to put scissors under the mat, next to the skin. Cut the mat by holding scissors parallel to skin/body. Keep scissors parallel to body. This should work if you're careful.


----------



## GS2020 (Sep 8, 2020)

Orphan Heidi said:


> I think you misunderstood what I was trying to say. Grab a mat and pull it gently away from the dog's skin. There should be a place to put scissors under the mat, next to the skin. Cut the mat by holding scissors parallel to skin/body. Keep scissors parallel to body. This should work if you're careful.



This is what I would do as well. I have a Yorkie that got some matting around the holidays when every groomer in my area was booked solid, it grew too long and every relative we saw wanted to rub his belly and behind his ears. 

I would sit down with him every evening after work and work on one mat at a time. Parsed the knots with my fingers as much as I could first then sprayed conditioner and gently used a de-matting rake and comb like these:





Amazon.com: Ryan's Pet Supplies Paw Brothers 9-Blade Dematting Tool for Dogs, Stainless Steel: Pet Supplies


Find Ryan's Pet Supplies Paw Brothers 9-Blade Dematting Tool for Dogs, Stainless Steel and more at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com









Amazon.com: Pet Steel Combs Dog Cat Comb Tool Pet Dematting Comb with Rounded Teeth and Non-Slip Grip Handle Prevents Knots Long and Short Haired for Removing Matted Fur: Beauty


Amazon.com: Pet Steel Combs Dog Cat Comb Tool Pet Dematting Comb with Rounded Teeth and Non-Slip Grip Handle Prevents Knots Long and Short Haired for Removing Matted Fur: Beauty



www.amazon.com





The legs near his feet will probably hurt the most.

If there are too many and they are too thick to untangle, you definitely need to cut them out or shave your dog as it can start to cause skin infections.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Duke came from the shelter with some matts, so assume they worked out a lot of them before putting him up for adoption. I couldn't get near him with scissors but he likes to be brushed in general so I just worked at them a little at a time. You might try a detangler for children's hair or a conditioner to loosen them. A quick google search turned up several products to detangle dogs, you might try to find something like that.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

vindan said:


> My dog is around 5years old, should we shave them again if they get the patchy coat? Is patchy coat bad for dogs health or it is just bad look of the dog ? If it is just looks I don't mind my dog looking funny I love him anyways. If it is health hazard I need to think twice to get to the conclusion


No do NOT shave him again. And if you can get away with shaving ONLY the areas that are matted, that's preferable to shaving the whole dog. 

The top coat of a double coated dog is somewhat waterproof, and protects the dog from the weather. Having the undercoat on the surface means the coat is no longer weatherproof. The top coat also helps protect the dog from the sun. The skin temperature of a dog with an intact coat will be cooler in hot weather than the temperature of one that's been shaved.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

As a youngster, due to a suspected tick, Nitro got an all over shave at the vet. To prevent sunburn, he wore a tshirt when outdoors until he had enough coat growth for sun protection. His coat grew back with no problems.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

It wasn't pretty.


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

Dunkirk said:


> It wasn't pretty.
> 
> View attachment 564540


Hi @Dunkirk,
Did you face any problem while his coat for growing back? Any health problems? How fast his coat grew back?did his undercoat grew faster than his protection coat? My boy is around 5yrs old.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

He was about 2 years old when shaved. I live in Queensland, Australia, a subtropical climate. Cold wasn't a problem, potential sunburn was. I was careful to keep him indoors as much as practical, and he wore an old tshirt until his coat gave him sun protection. Here's the growth progression.


----------



## vindan (Oct 15, 2020)

Dunkirk said:


> He was about 2 years old when shaved. I live in Queensland, Australia, a subtropical climate. Cold wasn't a problem, potential sunburn was. I was careful to keep him indoors as much as practical, and he wore an old tshirt until his coat gave him sun protection. Here's the growth progression.
> View attachment 564541
> View attachment 564542
> View attachment 564543


Thanks for insight Dunkirk,
I think probably takes around 6 - to 9 months for fur coat to look normal. Nitro is looking handsome though 😊


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Thanks, he's very mature now, lots of grey.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Honestly, there ARE times when there's no way you can get around having to shave the coat. Here's an example of how bad it can get if 'doodles' aren't groomed regularly!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Dunkirk said:


> He was about 2 years old when shaved. I live in Queensland, Australia, a subtropical climate. Cold wasn't a problem, potential sunburn was. I was careful to keep him indoors as much as practical, and he wore an old tshirt until his coat gave him sun protection. Here's the growth progression.
> View attachment 564541
> View attachment 564542
> View attachment 564543


it’s like having sable puppy phases all over again.
but i have to ask.... suspicion of a single tick warranted all that??


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Yep. He couldn't move his hind legs that morning. In Australia a tick will kill a dog.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

A paralysis tick is life threatening









Paralysis Tick Symptoms and Treatments


The Paralysis Tick is a tick species in Australia that targets wildlife & domesticated pets. Find symptoms, treatments & ways to prevent paralysis tick.




bowwowinsurance.com.au


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

We don't have many ticks here in Central Florida BUT years ago my collie got tick parylsis from a single small tick stuck on her back. It affects their spinal chord within hours of attaching. It's a serious emergency.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

We have only had ticks here in Ontario Canada for the last ~5 years after they crossed from NY/OH.
My nephew just this side of the border has them bad now and we (hour away) saw our first ones a few years ago and one on the dogs 3X this year. Hate those things but they are not dangerous here for the most part, very few carry Lyme disease (American Dog Tick) vs those that do (Black Legged/Deer Tick).


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm too lazy to go over this entire thread - but with coaties (and my friend's neglected Kesshund with matts) 
1. corn starch. Rub it in down to the skin. Be liberal with it.
2. matt splitter. 
2a. scissors to carefully cut out the worst ones that #2 doesn't handle well
3. undercoat rake
4. general combout
5. slicker brush
6. y'all done.
7. try not to let it happen again but sometimes those ear puffs get away from us.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK, jst scrolled through most of this..... and I'm going to yell: CORN STARCH! just use CORN STARCH to loosen the fur and then go to the matt splitter.

How to keep it from happening again.... corn starch and daily, yes damnit daily, grooming - especially in trouble spots. Don't let those ear fluffs get away from you. Corn starch. Corn starch.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I sort of want to know what goes wrong to get a dog that badly matted.
I have had several rescues that had to be shaved because of matting, but unclear how a loved pet gets that out of hand.
Also I hate grooming. But Shelties, SCWTs , a Yorkie, a lh Malamute and no matting beyond the occasional ear one.

Do you just not notice?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Coming from a groomer’s prospective, most people don’t know how to brush a dog down to the skin. They mostly brush the top part.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> Coming from a groomer’s prospective, most people don’t know how to brush a dog down to the skin. They mostly brush the top part.


Well, I suppose I should be grateful that it keeps you working. But it still puzzles me.
People, brush your dogs!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sabis mom said:


> Well, I suppose I should be grateful that it keeps you working. But it still puzzles me.
> People, brush your dogs!


I groom several dogs a day, and maybe one person out of 30 will brush their dog. Maybe. That’s being generous. When we came back from being off work for the quarantine, I was shaving dogs that had never been shaved, because people don’t brush. 

I did have one customer (with 2 Havanese) that asked me how to keep them from matting while the shop was closed. I sent her links to a brush, comb and brushing spray. And a link to a YouTube video on how to line brush a dog. When the shop opened back up, she did NOT have to have her dog shaved. Good job!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

So since Diane recently saved my long coat girls from their coat mats, I have to respond. I never stopped to think about how getting wet and dry through out the day would mess up their coats. We have a pond, Tessa (9) had rolled awkwardly chasing a ball. I decided fetch in the pond was a answer. Certainly helped her aches and matted her coat quickly and badly. Thanks to Diane I bought a dog hair dryer good leave in conditioner and a better brush. So everyone gets dried if they swim. I still had to cut some bad mats out but what a difference. I also watched a video she recommended on better brushing techniques. Thanks again, Diane.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> I sort of want to know what goes wrong to get a dog that badly matted.
> I have had several rescues that had to be shaved because of matting, but unclear how a loved pet gets that out of hand.
> Also I hate grooming. But Shelties, SCWTs , a Yorkie, a lh Malamute and no matting beyond the occasional ear one.
> 
> Do you just not notice?


As Dogfaeries says, it's usually just because people only brush the top part, and don't get down to the skin. The two worst stories I have about grooming were both collies - one a Sheltie, the other a Lassie-type collie. These dogs are bred for the show ring to have really really ridiculously full coats, and if you aren't skilled at grooming, you won't be able to keep them in good shape. Now, I've never been taught how to shave a dog, but if something was just a matter of trimming with scissors, I was glad to help the groomer.

So, I started doing a sanitary clip on the full sized collie. He was so matted around the anus it took 15 minutes of careful clipping to even FIND his anus. It was a wonder he was able to poop! Same deal with his sheath and penis! Turns out the owner's daughter had been brushing him, and she was shy about grooming 'those areas'!

The sheltie was a little monster, and would try to bite anyone who groomed him. His owners let it go far too long, and his anus was infested with maggots. We loaned the owner a muzzle, the groomer did a sanitary clip, picked the maggots off with tweezers, and told the owner to treat the area with polysporin until it had healed.

Yeah - anyone out there just decide they don't want to ever become a dog groomer? 🤢


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

" I _sort of want to know what goes wrong to get a dog that badly matted.'_

Probably the same thing that makes your hair get matted - lack of maintenance. Just moving around can mat hair if it's not brushed or contained. Add a little dirt from the yard and you have a matted mess.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

This is what using an Oster A5 clipper with a 4F blade on matted pantaloons looks like. 

2020-9-23 Dogs in Yard DSC_0055 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Buckelke said:


> " I _sort of want to know what goes wrong to get a dog that badly matted.'_
> 
> Probably the same thing that makes your hair get matted - lack of maintenance. Just moving around can mat hair if it's not brushed or contained. Add a little dirt from the yard and you have a matted mess.


Right. That you then deal with. I have long hair. Sometimes I brush it everyday, sometimes I brush it 8 times a day.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

yes! Duke (Fabio) needs to brushed every day because he looks so much better 'smoothed' out. Otherwise he looks like he's been sleeping in an alley....


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

@Sunsilver Shelties are the worst. They mat easily and they can be very snappy dogs. I would never want one. They look so sweet in the show ring.


----------



## michaelr (Aug 5, 2010)

Our 10 year old Duke is also a double coated long coated GSD and the very long and thick feathering on his pants in particular will tend to mat, as well as the occasional mat at the base of the ears, and nowadays with the punk kid pup constantly grabbing his ruff, the area of the collar also. I've always used small reasonably sharp pointed (but not manicure) scissors and my fingers to cut them out individually. The sharp points allow you to slide the blade only slightly into a thick mat each pass and so remove it incrementally.

Back when he was young and we didn't realize how badly he could get matted (our previous shepherds all had stock coats), he got badly matted before we realized we had a problem. It took several days of doing it for 20-30 minutes at a time working in just one area (since you probably don't have a grooming table to give you eye level horizontal vision, ideally get him to lay down on his side so you can look straight down to that side and he stays relatively immobile) and we cleared them all. Use your fingers to find the base of the mat at the edge of the mat and then carefully cut a few hairs to start it (always try to see your finger or at least be able to feel it through the mat (don't do clumps) and then slowly work in. Aim the tip of the scissor for the tip of your finger, so you don't stick the dog with the point of the scissor. It takes time, but it can be done, and as an added bonus, with the long coat covering what was cut out, and it was a lot, he'll barely look any different and was able to maintain his dignity.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK.. they make a matt splitter so you don't have to worry as much as using sharp, pointy scissors. Yes, I'd still have to cut out some matts but with the array of tools & yup Corn Starch - we managed pretty well.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Our bearded collie Katie (RIP) was a rescue. Her 'armpits' were raw when we got her, due to matting. At first I tried to save her coat, until I found a seed head imbedded in her skin. It was kinder at that stage to shave her quickly, in case she had more imbedded seeds.


----------

